# Upstart und Gentoo

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe für einen Bekannten heute mal ein neues System mit Ubuntu aufgesetzt.

Der Systemstart ist wirklich rasant.

Kann man das auch mit Gentoo mal testen? Gibt es da schon Ansätze?

G. R.

----------

## moben

https://bugs.gentoo.org/150190

----------

